# Members Meeting Members



## Njaco (Jul 2, 2012)

This thread is to post pics whenever members get to meet each other. I think of us as a family and its nice to have mini 'reunions' every now and then. So post your pics!

Here are some that I've collected....

This is Ccheese, Toughombre and Myself at Reading, PA in 2008.





and myself, B17Engineer and Toughombre at Reading in 2010.





and finally, Airframes, Lucky13 and Rochie about to re-enact the Lufthansa heist!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2012)

Such a cool idea!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 2, 2012)

I like it!!!


----------



## A4K (Jul 2, 2012)

Yep, great idea Chris! Hope we can get alot more pics happening over the time!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2012)

Great stuff!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 2, 2012)

Posted elsewhere but here's a pic of Cory (Catch22 at right) and I at the Western Canadian Regional Model Contest.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 2, 2012)

Left to right: myself, Gary (GeeDee) and Tony (Rocketeer) at the Duxford BoB 70th Anniversary Airshow September 2010. Gary's pic - thanks mate!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is a pic of me and Mark (plan_D) when he came over to visit me in Germany for the Rock im Park festival in 2006.

I hope to meet up with many more of you, especially now that I am in the US. I will certainly try and make it to Reading in 2013.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 2, 2012)

Another excellent idea Chris! Very cool guys!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 2, 2012)

Now thats what I'm talking about!! Great pics everyone!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, if I had knnown Vic was just a little bit south of me during his trip, I would have definately hopped in the car and intercepted him...lol

And my girlfriend said definately next year, we'll make the grand-tour of northern Europe and I'll try and time it so we can meet up with as many of the gang as possible!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2012)

Great Idea Chris!


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2012)

here's Vic, Dogsbody and myself, taken during lunch at a local watering hole near Terry's house


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2012)

and here's Me, Terry and Roman having Breakfast at our hotel during our visit to the Czech Republic in 2009


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2012)

You guys are making me thirsty.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 3, 2012)

Me to Chris.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice to see you lean both ways Karl!


----------



## A4K (Jul 4, 2012)

Great pics guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2012)

Great idea and pics!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2012)

Great stuff! I'll have to try to find some pics without beer in the shot !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 4, 2012)

That's gotta be hard!


----------



## rochie (Jul 4, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> That's gotta be hard!


impossible i say !!!



Crimea_River said:


> Nice to see you lean both ways Karl!


depends on what i'm drinking and how much Andy !!!!!
cheeky b****r


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## N4521U (Jul 5, 2012)

Well I have gone out to Kurnel and met with Chook, Sean, and traveled down to Canberra to meet Vic. Both great blokes. Sean doesn't post as often as he should, a very busy welder. He's doing a cracker job on a 1/32nd Spitty just finishing up the cockpit.

Sorry, no photo, who wants a picture with Me in it!


----------



## A4K (Jul 5, 2012)

Us!!! 

Let's get that pic of Wayne (Little) and Alex (Heinz) at that modelmeet in here too...I think it was a 2008 or 2009 show?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2012)

Here's another, from Cockpit Fest 2010. L-R, Gary (Geedee), some bloke with raggy hair, a grey 'tache and bent legs, Tony (Rocketeer), and my mate Mick.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 5, 2012)

So it seems critical mass is 3 members. We have to see if we can get more.

I'm thinking we need to have a massive member meeting at Reading next year of all the East Coast chapter members. If DerAdler and Charles makes it, we might have 3 Mods together at the same time!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2012)

I've been trying to organise a UK members social meeting, with a trial event this year, taking in a museum and an overnight pi ...., er, 'social event'. There was some initial interest, but so far no replies to my latest post in the 'Off Topic' section.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 5, 2012)

Tell them you're buying the pints - I'll bet you get half of Europe!


----------



## A4K (Jul 6, 2012)

When were you thinking Terry? Will TRY to get something sorted - alot of changes going on at moment....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2012)

I'll _order_ the pints Chris - Jan can pay!
Evan, probably around September or early October when, if the weather follows the pattern of the last four years, we'll get what might just pass for summer.
Have a look at the 'UK Social Event' thread, further down in 'Off Topic', which gives a brief outline.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 6, 2012)

We've had a bunch of the guys in SoCal get together...why aren't they showing off thier pix?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 7, 2012)

Good question David...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2012)

N4521U said:


> Sorry, no photo, who wants a picture with Me in it!


 Eeerrrmmmm....the Police, FBI, CIA, Interpol....?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 7, 2012)

Dan, ya gotta come up and visit relatives next year...and maybe go to Reading?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 7, 2012)

I think trying to get a bunch of people to Reading 2013 would be a good idea


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 7, 2012)

That might be doable Chris...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 7, 2012)

Alright!!! We got a year and I already told my pre-wife to plan for it. Lets see how many members we can get to go. Dan, I got a chair and umbrella for ya and I'll buy the first suds at the beer garden!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, if we can get something set in concrete for next year (Europe), my Sweetheart said we can definately make it...

We were planning on seeing northern Europe summer of '13, so this would work out perfectly.


----------



## A4K (Jul 8, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Evan, probably around September or early October when, if the weather follows the pattern of the last four years, we'll get what might just pass for summer.
> Have a look at the 'UK Social Event' thread, further down in 'Off Topic', which gives a brief outline.



Cheers Terry!

Career change at moment... will get back to you on this subject.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2012)

OK mate.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 8, 2012)

The real question is, will England ever be the same if I invade her shores?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 8, 2012)

Don't think she really recovered after my ancestors last visit...I'm still keeping an eye on things!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> The real question is, will England ever be the same if I invade her shores?



You guys in the UK never thought of that, huh? I might get the AA working as he flies over New Jersey!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2012)

We should organize something for Reading for next year to give plenty of fair warning


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 10, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Don't think she really recovered after my ancestors last visit...I'm still keeping an eye on things!


LOL...my Ancestors waded ashore and stirred things up a bit, then did all they could to stop the Normans...well, that didn't work out too well...

Later on, they tried to evict the British and that didn't work out all that great either...

(the above is in reference to my Scottish ancestors...my German ancestors, well, that's a whole different story!)



Njaco said:


> You guys in the UK never thought of that, huh? I might get the AA working as he flies over New Jersey!


hehe...nice try Chris...I'll just deploy counter-measures and go like hell!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2012)

I dunno....We have Harrison up North, Toughombre in central Jersey and me in the south. And toxic trash dumps throughout to put up a smoke screen!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 10, 2012)

Njaco said:


> I dunno....We have Harrison up North, Toughombre in central Jersey and me in the south. And toxic trash dumps throughout to put up a smoke screen!



"toxic trash dumps" ? 

That's north Jersey. 

None here in Brielle, the "sport fishing capital" of NJ.

Steve


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 3, 2012)

Not fer all the trash dumps in Jersey, however, if anyone wants to stop in while in W.N.C., I got a tent in the backyard and cold beer in the fridge!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2012)

<PERK> Beer??????????????


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2012)

I got a little moonshine.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 3, 2012)

Yee-haw!!!
Crack that jar, I got a little dust in my throat!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2012)

It's only about a half a quart now. Had it for about five years now.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 3, 2012)

My Papau (Father's daddy) kept Alabama moonshine in his freezer. He religiously had a few shots just prior to supper while watching TV. Supper, irrespective of what it was, included home grown fresh tomato slices, fresh jalapeno and cornbread.

Lord I miss that man.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 3, 2012)

My granny was a good christian woman who never let a drop of alcohol touch her lips. She did, however, make something she called "apple jack", which she said was a medicinal tonic. She would drink about a half water glass full ( about 4 oz.) every night before she want to bed. Said it helped her sleep! 
Miss her too!
Just as an aside, my brothers and sisters and I were the only ones in Minnesota, (as far as we knew), with not only a "Granny", (she said "grandma" was for old women) but we had an Auntie Em, and an Aunt Bea, too! No Cousin It, unfortunatly.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 3, 2012)

Good on you, buddy.

I'm from Alabama rednecks and Birmingham city gentry. My Papau was a carpenter who hunted coons (racoons) and my Granddaddy was a doctor wannabe who was an accountant in a Bethel Steel mill. A crappy way to summarize their lives in a sentence, but let's just leave it at that for the moment.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I got a little moonshine.



He means his britches don't go all the way up when he bends over!


----------



## dollar19 (Aug 5, 2012)

If that shine is where I think it's from.....he'd be lucky to find his britches. Aaron and I live 15 miles apart, and I work in his hometown. I've had an occasion or two to sip upon the local fire brewed libation, and I will say it can be a mind numbing experience.

Which reminds me...... Aaron we need to have a meet and greet! Seems a shame to to be so close and not to have met. I see form some of your pictures, that you and I were standing next to each other at the Highland Airshow as that Texan taxied out of the hanger. I have nearly the exact same shot. PM me anytime and let's see what we can set up.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2012)

What you consider beer in the old colonies, might drastically differ from what I consider beer, I'll stick with the White lightning thank you _very_ much!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 5, 2012)

Njaco said:


> He means his britches don't go all the way up when he bends over!


tee-hee!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 5, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> What you consider beer in the old colonies, might drastically differ from what I consider beer, I'll stick with the White lightning thank you _very_ much!



Quoteth the Swetish Brit! 

I do have to admit that I would take a Fullers IPA on tap over a Lewinsky. But then that's just me.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 5, 2012)

Njaco said:


> He means his britches don't go all the way up when he bends over!



 No Chris, I actually meant the real thing. Never had a problem with the britches.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2012)

Last weekend Bill (N4521U) and I managed to get together while he was in South Oz for a couple of weeks holiday, couldn't let the occasion pass without a Pic!


----------



## rochie (Sep 30, 2012)

great picture


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2012)

I echo Karl's post.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 30, 2012)

Ah man, you made my gut bigger didn't you!!!!!!!

In spite of that.... it was a great meeting. 
And Wayne has wayyyyyyyyy to many kits in his stash!

It was great going with Wayne to see Craig at Aeroworks. He has a great selection of kits and books, AND he has accessory kits IN STOCK. A wealth of knowledge and can get anything one could want. I got three of my Davidson flown kits and he's working on another. I just wish he was in the Sydney area.

Thanks Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2012)

You are most welcome kind Sir!


----------



## rochie (Sep 30, 2012)

i was talking about the very fine tree you two were blocking the view of !!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2012)

rochie said:


> i was talking about the very fine tree you two were blocking the view of !!!!



On ya bike mate....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 30, 2012)

Simon and Garfunkle - the Senior Edition!

Great pic!!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 30, 2012)

Was it That cold that day??????


----------



## Njaco (Sep 30, 2012)

He's got nerples!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 30, 2012)

Looks like you were both holding the gut in!
Would have loved to see a "picture after the picture"!
(I really shouldn't talk...)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 30, 2012)

I see this thread has started downhill now to.  And that is a good photo regardless of the subject(s).


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2012)

No comment - except great photo !!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 30, 2012)

rochie said:


> i was talking about the very fine tree you two were blocking the view of !!!!


You're right, Karl...that is a hellova Palm tree those two were hiding!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice pic guys. Wish I'd taken a pic of Mike (Migrant) and me when we were together a few weeks back.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 30, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice pic guys. Wish I'd taken a pic of Mike (Migrant) and me when we were together a few weeks back.



And that is precisely why we had one taken........!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2013)

This is a pic of Comiso with the Bf 109 that Pbfoot volunteered with. This is from a visit to Neil's part of the world in 2006, (I think!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2013)

Great pic Chris...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2013)

Me too. Darned shame we haven't got a pic of Neil standing next to it. He sent me some detail pics of it a couple of years back, but none of himself with the '109.


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2013)

what is the emblem on the rudder ? I remember this babe flying over our heads one October day years ago at Chino where the 109 was based for years.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2013)

Erich, I think it's the emblem for the Canadian Warplane Heritage (the gold lettering) surrounded by a 'Luftwaffe style' laurel wreath (but in RAF blue), topped by an eagle, with the RAF roundel and Luftwaffe 'Iron Cross' ribbon at the base. 
I'm guessing it's a way of displaying the 'owner organisation' name, but in a way that's more in keeping with the period, being similar to those emblems used for high victory scores, where awards or decorations were included in the wreath.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't think so Terry. The plane was, and still is I think, owned by Ed Russell and I was trying to find out if he had a personal coat of arms or if the lettering was some stylized version of an acronym for Ed Russel Collection.

Having a 109 would be outside of CWH's mandate as it only restores aircraft flown by Canadians and their emblem has a Firefly in it.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are some better pics from Neil....


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2013)

Damn, could have saved a half hour of work!!!! I took a screen capture of a video Neil sent me and shopped it. A bit distorted but pretty clear. I make out the letters CJN????? Luftwaffe Eagle with a lighting bolt? Black/white/red knight's cross ribbon? Oak Leaves.....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2013)

Great stuff Andy. Now, your mission, should you wish to accept it, is ........ you've guessed it - find out what it bl**dy means !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah get on with it....I'm waiting for an answer..!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 18, 2013)

C.N.J. or C.N.T.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 18, 2013)

Just guesses from me gents.....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, I have exhausted every search option I can think of and still no closer to what the heck it is. Maybe someone up there can contact the group and ask them. I find it hard to believe the question has never come up before. Idle curiosity quickly becomes obsession in my case.


----------



## J dog (Jan 18, 2013)

Njaco said:


> This is a pic of Comiso with the Bf 109 that Pbfoot volunteered with. This is from a visit to Neil's part of the world in 2006, (I think!)
> 
> View attachment 221688


And may God rest Pbfoots' soul.  Other than that I want a picture of you Meatloaf I can't see past that awesome picture of you when you post!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2013)

uh oh................


I think the "C" means "Canada". I think. Yeah, I'm almost positive. Yeah, Thats it. Unless it means "Ceylon" or "Cerebral"....


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 18, 2013)

Middle letter could be an F, so, NFC?

Niagara Falls Canada, or
No F*cking Clue

could be possibilities. I'm for the latter.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey, this is Marcel and myself today, checking out an Airfield museum and driving around southern New Jersey. We visited a fort on the Delaware and will post some pics in another thread soon.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2013)

Wish I could have made it out there. 

Someday, I will make it there. How far are you from NYC Chris?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 13, 2013)

about 3 hours by car. Below Philadelphia.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2013)

Might be a bit far for you to drive up there though. I don't know how much time we would have anyhow, since we are going to try and see as much of the city as possible in only 3 days...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 13, 2013)

Marcel, Chris and a P-47.
The good, the bad and the ugly.
Leave it to you to figure out who is who.
Hope you guys have a good time!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2013)

Look at them 13's! B)


----------



## Marcel (Apr 13, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Marcel, Chris and a P-47.
> The good, the bad and the ugly.
> Leave it to you to figure out who is who.
> Hope you guys have a good time!


we had a blast, have been listening to Chris' band and even played along a couple of songs, too. Thanks Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, here is Marcel and I jamming to some rock-n-roll!!!

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 14, 2013)

Right on!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 14, 2013)

How cool is that!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 14, 2013)

The King is not dead..


----------



## Marcel (Apr 14, 2013)

I will post a clip wit Chris singing on it later when I get home.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 14, 2013)

Waiting patiently!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 14, 2013)

He said when he gets home. He is currently 6000 miles away from home!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 14, 2013)

I would say 3000  but the first 100 miles will take as long as the next 2000 or so.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 14, 2013)

Should I take my hearing aids out………………………


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 14, 2013)

Njaco said:


> He said when he gets home. He is currently 6000 miles away from home!


That's why I'm being patient.
(Whistles and twiddles thumbs)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2013)

Great stuff. And it's not so bad doing those 3,000 miles - they have aeroplanes now - somewhat quicker than sail ships ......
Looking forward to seeing / hearing the session.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 14, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff. And it's not so bad doing those 3,000 miles - they have aeroplanes now - somewhat quicker than sail ships ......


actually I was planning on swimming, but Chris advised against it.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 14, 2013)

Theres big fish with teeth. Not advisable!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 14, 2013)

Herring?


----------



## Marcel (Apr 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2013)

Cool stuff guys! Look forward to the video.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 15, 2013)

Posted 2 video's in Chris' own thread:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/mu...ut-they-pull-me-back-33940-3.html#post1005743


----------



## rochie (Apr 15, 2013)

great stuff guy's


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks like a great time there!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 20, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Looks like a great time there!


Yes it was great. Chris is a great guy, and we could get along very well. I felt very welcome and Chris showed me around in New Jersey, an area I've never been. Unfortunately it was a short visit, a day and a bit. Hopefully I will be able to come back some other time.

There are now talk that I might be going back to UC Davis in September, that's near San Francisco. It's only a plan at the moment, not sure if it will be happening, but if it is, I will let it be know. There might be other members living in that area who would like to meet.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 20, 2013)

Now that would be really cool if you came to the Sacramento area (UC Davis), that's only a few hours drive south of me here!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 21, 2013)

Should have known that earlier. I was there for 3 weeks in september 2011.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, dang...

Hopefully this time around we'll manage to get together. There's quite a few members to the south, though thier drive would be a little longer coming north than it is for me to drive south to Sacramento.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2013)

I will tell you all that Marcel is one of the nicest guys there is - very easy going and likable. We had a blast just cruising around checking out stuff. We had a good laugh at lunch. We were hungry and we were just passing what they call an "Amish Farmers Market" with home cooked food and hand crafted wares. Went inside to eat at one of the food shops. We got a kick out of it because while its called "Dutch" country, Marcel was the only true Dutchman there! (Amish are originally from Germany and the word for Germany - "Deutsch" - was Americanized to Dutch.)


----------



## Marcel (Apr 21, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I will tell you all that Marcel is one of the nicest guys there is - very easy going and likable. We had a blast just cruising around checking out stuff. We had a good laugh at lunch. We were hungry and we were just passing what they call an "Amish Farmers Market" with home cooked food and hand crafted wares. Went inside to eat at one of the food shops. We got a kick out of it because while its called "Dutch" country, Marcel was the only true Dutchman there! (Amish are originally from Germany and the word for Germany - "Deutsch" - was Americanized to Dutch.)


Yup, The "Dutch Cafe" serving donuts was priceless


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 21, 2013)

Marcel would probably enjoy visiting Solvang, then!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 21, 2013)

Or here. Just within the last couple of months two shops have opened advertising "Amish" goods. On the board outside of one; "Turkey Reuben Sandwiches".
Yep.
Authentic "Amish" food.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2013)

A turkey reuben??? disgraceful.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's the page for he City of Solvang...it's a great place to visit, I've been there many times in my younger years 

City of Solvang, California--Official Website


----------



## Marcel (Apr 22, 2013)

Ah, but that's Danish. Would be something for Maria then. I've actually never been to Denmark


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2013)

Glad you guys had a great time. I really wish I could have made it. I am always up for meeting anyone. Someday we can get something going. Maybe get a mass exodus of members and have a "camping" trip to some big airshow. Planes during the day, BBQ and beer at night...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2013)

> Planes during the day, BBQ and beer at night...



....and a band!! I'm with you! that would be the greatest!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Ah, but that's Danish. Would be something for Maria then. I've actually never been to Denmark


 True Marcel, but it's still a little closer to home than an Amish Reuben sandwich! 




DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Glad you guys had a great time. I really wish I could have made it. I am always up for meeting anyone. Someday we can get something going. Maybe get a mass exodus of members and have a "camping" trip to some big airshow. Planes during the day, BBQ and beer at night...


That would be awesome if we could ever get together something like that!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2013)

Njaco said:


> ....and a band!! I'm with you! that would be the greatest!



This year there is no way, I can do it. With me going to Germany, New York and San Francisco, I just won't be able to get the time off.

I think we should seriously plan something for next year. Get the planning started this summer. That would give everyone plenty of time to commit and confirm.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm game.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 23, 2013)

Yup I agree. If we choose Reading, there are numerous little places we could have a real BBQ - lots if things to do!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 23, 2013)

I will light up the barbeque then, you can come to Dordrecht


----------



## Njaco (Apr 23, 2013)

Actually I think you would be a great place - central located - for European members! Like Jan, Maria, Terry, Rochie, etc.....


----------



## Readie (Apr 27, 2013)

Sounds ideal. There are loads of airshows to make the base of any meeting.
Any preference for the time of year?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2013)

I will get s thread started this weekend, and then we can guage interest.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 27, 2013)

Readie said:


> Sounds ideal. There are loads of airshows to make the base of any meeting.
> Any preference for the time of year?


 
Oostwold May 20th


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> This year there is no way, I can do it. With me going to Germany, New York and San Francisco, I just won't be able to get the time off.
> 
> I think we should seriously plan something for next year. Get the planning started this summer. That would give everyone plenty of time to commit and confirm.


It occured to me that your coming to Frisco, I wonder if that might be close to when Marcel will be in Sacramento...

If this is the case, then perhaps we might be able to have a little west coast get-together, since I'm a few hours north and some members (evangilder, syscom, ontos, etc.) are a few hours south of there...


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> It occured to me that your coming to Frisco, I wonder if that might be close to when Marcel will be in Sacramento...
> 
> If this is the case, then perhaps we might be able to have a little west coast get-together, since I'm a few hours north and some members (evangilder, syscom, ontos, etc.) are a few hours south of there...


it's not sure that I will be in Sacremento then. We're only discussing it.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 28, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Glad you guys had a great time. I really wish I could have made it. I am always up for meeting anyone. Someday we can get something going. Maybe get a mass exodus of members and have a "camping" trip to some big airshow. Planes during the day, BBQ and beer at night...



Yeah! Just as long as Adler doesn't bring all his Barry Manilow Justin Timberlake CDs....  j/k!!!! 
(Are you still in the Quad Cities BTW Adler?)



> It occured to me that your coming to Frisco, I wonder if that might be close to when Marcel will be in Sacramento...



I might roll down the I-5 in September too...


We could post some of the local gatherings that might be of interest for a gathering, airshows stuff.

What about some music festival?
I was thinking about Rocklahoma or something like that?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> It occured to me that your coming to Frisco, I wonder if that might be close to when Marcel will be in Sacramento...
> 
> If this is the case, then perhaps we might be able to have a little west coast get-together, since I'm a few hours north and some members (evangilder, syscom, ontos, etc.) are a few hours south of there...



Not sure when we are coming. I have to see a game at the stick before it closes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2013)

freebird said:


> Yeah! Just as long as Adler doesn't bring all his Barry Manilow Justin Timberlake CDs....  j/k!!!!
> (Are you still in the Quad Cities BTW Adler?)
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I am still in the Quad Cities.

I think an Airshow would be better so as to keep with the spirit of the forum. If everyone would rather do a festival though, I am down with that as well.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's a new shot of Karl and I (Rochie and Airframes), taken at the end of the air show at Cosford last Sunday - and heck, do I look knackered!
With those sunburned cheeks and puffy eyes (lack of sleep) I could be a stand-in for a Bloodhound!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 12, 2013)

Karl looks totally guilty of something


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 12, 2013)

Knicking Airframes wallet! 

Great pics of both you gents!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2013)

They both look guilty. Say, where did that car come from....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2013)

I'd say Karl is holding in a fart!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 12, 2013)

A fine picture!
I am surprised at the reactions of previous posters.
Scandalous!
Looks to me as if you both are up to something.
Or slightly tipsey?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2013)

stealing sunglasses...............


----------



## N4521U (Jun 12, 2013)

I can here the final judgement now.........

guilty..........................

guilty...................


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 12, 2013)

Njaco said:


> stealing sunglasses...............



Was going to say "How many pairs do you need Karl?"


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 13, 2013)

...wrong. Just wrong.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2013)

Great pic guys. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rochie (Jun 13, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I'd say Karl is holding in a fart!


it does look that way !

what the hell was i doing ?

and i had just bought the second pair of sunglasses


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 13, 2013)

rochie said:


> it does look that way !
> 
> what the hell was i doing ?
> 
> and i had just bought the second pair of sunglasses


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunburned? Really!? I thought you guys were in England. Isn't that an impossibility there, or against the law or something. 
Seriously guys you look worn out. Must have been quite a day.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 13, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> It occured to me that your coming to Frisco, *(SAN Francisco please)* I wonder if that might be close to when Marcel will be in Sacramento...
> 
> If this is the case, then perhaps we might be able to have a little west coast get-together, since I'm a few hours north and some members (evangilder, syscom, ontos, etc.) are a few hours south of there...



When I was a young bloke in San Francisco I got stopped on the street and lectured by a local when I referred to the City as Frisco... it's like saying Saint Frank. Picky I know, I am sorry.


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Here's a new shot of Karl and I (Rochie and Airframes), taken at the end of the air show at Cosford last Sunday - and heck, do I look knackered!
> With those sunburned cheeks and puffy eyes (lack of sleep) I could be a stand-in for a Bloodhound!



Did you two actually see any planes from inside the beer tent 

I never smile in photos either...it just wouldn't do and why break the habit of a lifetime?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2013)

Beer tent? If there was one, it would have been eleventeen deep at the bar! 
Nope, aircraft, cameras and beer don't mix - I had enough problems with my crippled hands trying to work a new camera, without being bladdered as well!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 13, 2013)

N4521U said:


> When I was a young bloke in San Francisco I got stopped on the street and lectured by a local when I referred to the City as Frisco... it's like saying Saint Frank. Picky I know, I am sorry.


Frisco is a term I learned from my fellow southern Californians (born and raised in Orange County) over the years...

Folks from the bay area are kind particular, I guess...when they would come down to visit SoCal, they claimed they were northern Californians, but when they come to Redding, they insist they are southern Californians and if you ever want to confuse them, ask them what ever happened to central California!


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Beer tent? If there was one, it would have been eleventeen deep at the bar!
> Nope, aircraft, cameras and beer don't mix - I had enough problems with my crippled hands trying to work a new camera, without being bladdered as well!



Ummm...that is a problem unless Karl took the photos 
Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2013)

You both look like you've knicked something. Go on admit what it was...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2013)

Well ..er... ahem.. a stripped-down Jaguar _does_ seem to look a little out of place in my back yard .............


----------



## rochie (Jun 14, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Well ..er... ahem.. a stripped-down Jaguar _does_ seem to look a little out of place in my back yard .............


Well you did ask me if i had inner pylons and drop tanks for Jaguar going spare.
You didnt mention what scale !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2013)

True! You could have got camouflaged ones though - the black is _so_ last year!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 14, 2013)

Did anybody think to check thier pockets before they left?


----------



## A4K (Jun 14, 2013)

'You keep 'em fixed with the killer stare while I pick the lock'
'Good plan Red Two...' 

Great shot guys!


----------



## Readie (Jun 14, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Well ..er... ahem.. a stripped-down Jaguar _does_ seem to look a little out of place in my back yard .............



What model did you 'acquire' ? The XK140....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Did anybody think to check thier pockets before they left?



Remind me never to go to that airshow. Blokes walking around with hands in each other's pockets. If I wanted to see that I would just go to Frisco.....ummm, San Fran................


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2013)

Readie said:


> What model did you 'acquire' ? The XK140....
> View attachment 236021



Nah, think they got one with a bit more power under the hood...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2013)

Like this.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2013)

My 2nd favorite kind of Jag.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2013)

awesome pic Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks David and Wayne. The rest of the pics are in the Cosford Air Show thread, started by Karl.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool shot, Terry!

Love the icon of The Saint on the tail!


----------



## Readie (Jun 15, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Nah, think they got one with a bit more power under the hood...



the hood? *the hood*?

Doctor cure yourself of this hideous trans Atlantic talk...

NURSE


----------



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2013)

Now you're gonna tell us the proper terminology should be another name for watery footwear??!!!


----------



## rochie (Jun 15, 2013)

nope, a type of head wear !


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2013)

Readie said:


> the hood? *the hood*?
> 
> Doctor cure yourself of this hideous trans Atlantic talk...
> 
> NURSE





rochie said:


> nope, a type of head wear !



Of course. I don't know what came over myself. It is of course a bonnet.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2013)

Good grief! 
We suddenly have Americanese, Jockanese, and very probably Chimpanese - can't anybody spoke proper England, like wot I can does?
And who ever heard of someone opening the wellies (or maybe galloshes?) to inspect the engine (or, for our less literate, former colonial cousins, the motor) ?
Next thing, you'll be telling me Jan is a devout, practicing Temperance leader - apart from every second Sunday, when he's known as Janette .......


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 15, 2013)

With today's technology, it is entirely possible to open the hood (bonnet for our bewildered cousins across the pond) of an eco-friendly electric automobile and find a motor in there, although I prefer a vehicle with an engine (the bigger the better)


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2013)

Electric cars - I forgot about those things. They'll never catch on ................ whizz! What was that ???


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

No idea Terry...did you take a colour pic?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2013)

Don't start that again !!!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 17, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> My 2nd favorite kind of Jag.



My first favourite Jag:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Jun 17, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Good grief!
> We suddenly have Americanese, Jockanese, and very probably Chimpanese - can't anybody spoke proper England, like wot I can does?
> And who ever heard of someone opening the wellies (or maybe galloshes?) to inspect the engine (or, for our less literate, former colonial cousins, the motor) ?
> Next thing, you'll be telling me Jan is a devout, practicing Temperance leader - apart from every second Sunday, when he's known as Janette .......



Terrance old sport, we need to be on guard against the insidious spread of American into our wonderfully, rich language. Its bad enough with text speak, American English spell checkers insisting that humour has no 'u' and the EU breathing down our Gregory Pecks looking for ways to ban more of the things we hold dear...
But, when a British moderator has fallen under the spell been bewitched we need to man the rampants, flash up the Spitfires and prepare to defend our island once again...
Eternal vigilance.
Watchman John


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2013)

Quite, old chap. Not sure about manning rampants though - ramparts perhaps, but rampant conjures up something completely different!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 17, 2013)

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 17, 2013)

Manning the rampants:


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ramparts with proper crenulations.

And that gal from JAG was certainly a goddess. Most folks probably never picked up what a body that gal hid under her uniform.


----------



## Readie (Jun 17, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Quite, old chap. Not sure about manning rampants though - ramparts perhaps, but rampant conjures up something completely different!



Ah...bollocks...I meant ramparts of course...haha....ummmm. Stand by to repel invaders 

The 'coastal crust' of 'tiny' Ironside still exists...if all else fails the invaders will get caught in the M25 log jams....cunning eh


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2013)

Or delayed by HM Revenue and Customs, saying "No. Can't bring that Invasion Force through here mate, not without paying the Duty, Import Tax, and V.A.T. - _AND _we need to search it all first, just in case you've got too many cigarettes !" "And don't forget to drive on the _left_ when you pass through the Green Channel next time!"


----------



## Readie (Jun 17, 2013)

And the railway delays...

We can't go wrong can we?

Invade us at your peril  




Stand by with jellies eels, black pudding and welsh beer...if they get past us we'll poison the buggers.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2013)

and get a spanner out of the boot. Meanwhile I'll get a wrench from the trunk!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2013)

See? There's just no hope! Wrench is the action taken by a spanner, and a trunk is an Elephant's probiscus, or a large case used on sea voyages - normally by the Captain of the vessel transporting convicts to the Colonies!


----------



## A4K (Jun 18, 2013)

'The Young Ones' take on the convict voyage was a classic...!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Ramparts with proper crenulations.
> 
> And that gal from JAG was certainly a goddess. Most folks probably never picked up what a body that gal hid under her uniform.



Oh, it was noted Matt....


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2013)

Indeed.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2013)

JAG ?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 18, 2013)

.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 18, 2013)

A trunk of an automobile is called such, because Americans thought it would be a neat idea to carry thier essentials in a steamship trunk, secured to the rear of the vehicle...

The "glove box" compartment found in the dashboard was for storing your gloves and goggles when not in use...

Perhaps absurd terminology to some, but certainly practical and straight forward!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2013)

Also potentially to be filed under the "colour pics for a model I'm building thread", here's a "members meeting members" picture of Jeff Hunt, Gary (prem895), and me meeting at the Lysander at 10am on Saturday....






Needless to say, the meeting did not happen.


----------



## A4K (Jun 18, 2013)

Great pic of you all and the Lizzie, especially the Lizzie!


----------



## Readie (Jun 18, 2013)

Njaco said:


> ...Meanwhile I'll get a wrench from the trunk!



Terrance, its worse than I thought...the yankee morse tappers are everywhere.... Its time to get a cunning spy into their camp, someone who speaks the lingo and eats burgers...ummm...
Is Jan available


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2013)

Jan only speaks Swettish - and Gibberish!
Matt - I still have no idea what, who, why JAG is - but that is _NICE_ ! (can I have one for Christmas?)
I see the invisibility thing is working well in Canada then!
And now, back to the 'trunk'. We refined and logical British call it 'the boot', as it's derived from the original, purpose-designed container on the back of the horse-drawn carriages and coaches, which was a permanent fitting, rather than a jury-rigged after-thought, and from the side, resembled the shape of a boot.
Oh - hang on! Sorry, I've been wrenched away to take a trunk call ............


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2013)

It was a dumb TV show over here Terry. Only worth watching for Catherine's appearances. JAG = Judge Advocate General.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2013)

It was the TV show that led to a better show called NCIS.


----------



## Readie (Jun 18, 2013)

Terry, we can educate Jan with this information.

http://oxforddictionaries.com/words/british-and-american-terms

American terms seem simpler than ours so he should master them in no time


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation chaps. Even if that TV progaramme was/is shown here in the UK, I still wouldn't know who she is - probably because i don't have a TV ! Tasty bit of crumpet though!
John, I think Jan might actually have problems with that - I didn't notice words such as - drink, girls, booze, bar, beer, Staropramen, girls, Becks, more beer, girls, whisky, Spitfire Ale, more beer, girls, Guinness, pub, round, get em in, etc etc.


----------



## Readie (Jun 18, 2013)

Airframes said:


> John, I think Jan might actually have problems with that - I didn't notice words such as - drink, girls, booze, bar, beer, Staropramen, girls, Becks, more beer, girls, whisky, Spitfire Ale, more beer, girls, Guinness, pub, round, get em in, etc etc.



Ummm...we need another British hero to volunteer to be our spy. Brave boys working for Blighty.
Hugh seems to have a basic grasp of Americanise...maybe we could persuade him.
Either that or a 2 weeks holiday in Hull 
A fate worse than a fate worse than death....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2013)

Last time I was in Hull, it was closed ............


----------



## Readie (Jun 19, 2013)

'ell. 'ull and 'alifax

This coming season the Supergreens are venturing to Hartlepool...wherever that is


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2013)

Up near Karl. you might need a Passport.


----------



## rochie (Jun 19, 2013)

Readie said:


> 'ell. 'ull and 'alifax
> 
> This coming season the Supergreens are venturing to Hartlepool...wherever that is



if you are planning to go to that game, i could see how busy i am at work on the day and i would go with you John !

only 6 miles from my house unfortunately !!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 19, 2013)

Readie said:


> .......American terms seem simpler than ours so he should master them in no time



So why all the argument? It doesn't have to be so difficult.  Come to the dark side - we have Guinness.


----------



## Readie (Jun 19, 2013)

Karl, I'd be delighted to meet up and share the 'oooohs and arrrr's' of the Supergreens ( in sky blue this season) and Hartlepool. My lad is going too.
Chris, That may be one too many new tricks for an older Englsih dog to learn mate


----------



## Njaco (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## rochie (Jun 19, 2013)

Readie said:


> Karl, I'd be delighted to meet up and share the 'oooohs and arrrr's' of the Supergreens ( in sky blue this season) and Hartlepool. My lad is going too.
> Chris, That may be one too many new tricks for an older Englsih dog to learn mate



19th oct am i correct John ?

i will have a look and see if we have any weddings or functions that day and if not i might be able to get a saturday off if none of my chefs are on holiday.
i will check on friday when i am back at work.
been a few years since i last went to a game, Mbro v Spurs was the last one i went to as my team Spurs were staying at my hotel and i got free tickets !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2013)

....and some tasty...




Bacon!


----------



## Readie (Jun 21, 2013)

rochie said:


> 19th oct am i correct John ?



You are Karl, Battle commences at 1500hrs. The fly in the ointment is the nearly 800 mile round trip on the PAFC charabancs...







This is what will happen if we lose 
We are reasonable people really...


----------



## A4K (Jun 21, 2013)

I thought that was if ya's won John - in a bad match the front wheels and engine get pinched too, and the sides stink of p!ss !


----------



## Readie (Jun 22, 2013)

The days of the train full of supporters turning up with no seats, windows or anything else that could be chucked out the window may have gone.
The rain of banana's have too ( and quite rightly too of course)
Police escorts are common and being herded for 2 hours is annoying.

The PAFC baaayz are all revved up for a season that will lead us back up to the Championship and woe betide anything that gets in the way.
Even the Plymouth Corporation buses...

Those leylands really were **** weren't they


----------



## Njaco (May 6, 2014)

The latest pic - myself and Marcel during his latest visit!

.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2014)

Great shot. I wish I could be there with you together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 6, 2014)

Yea me too, and bonus points for the t-shirt!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 6, 2014)

Yeah, me three!


----------



## Marcel (May 6, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yeah, me three!


You liked a modelshow better than us  Just kidding Jim, maybe if I come in the area again, I'll try to contact you.


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2014)

Excellent shot Chris!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 6, 2014)

Marcel said:


> You liked a modelshow better than us  Just kidding Jim, maybe if I come in the area again, I'll try to contact you.



Yea, I would not mind visiting Jim's library, err I mean Jim as well


----------



## A4K (Jul 27, 2014)

Great pic Chris and Marcel!


This is Gerry and myself, sharing a couple of pints in Dublin on Saturday. (Cheers again Gerry, great to see ya again!)

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 27, 2014)

Great to put faces to names and the atmosphere is a nice touch. 

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jul 27, 2014)

Cheers Geo! Pic was taken by my girlfriend Ivett, seen in process of doing so in the mirror behind us!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 27, 2014)

Good one! Not sure about that light coloured beer though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Totalize (Jul 28, 2014)

Great Stuff Guys.

Thanks for sharing.

Dave.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 28, 2014)

Great stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2014)

Good stuff Evan and Gerry!


----------



## A4K (Jul 29, 2014)

Cheers guys! Be great to catch up with some of you guys too some day.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm with CR - stick to the dark stuff. If it can float a horseshoe, its good!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2014)

What, just one pint ?!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Tracker (Aug 1, 2014)

Excellent posts gentlemen! This is another good reason of having an identifying tee shirt (or something) as an identifier. I'm sure I have crossed paths with various members but have not known (Ships that have past in the night).


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 2, 2014)

Tracker said:


> Excellent posts gentlemen! This is another good reason of having an identifying tee shirt (or something) as an identifier. I'm sure I have crossed paths with various members but have not known (Ships that have past in the night).


We tried that before...it really never got off the ground (excuse the pun)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/announcements/ww2aircraft-net-t-shirt-yea-nay-7861.html


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2014)

I've bought several shirts of WW2aircraft.net. In fact, the beginning of the thread I'm wearing one with B-17Engineer and Toughombre. Clave was making them.

See, they make them!
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 3, 2014)

Njaco said:


> I've bought several shirts of WW2aircraft.net. In fact, the beginning of the thread I'm wearing one with B-17Engineer and Toughombre. Clave was making them.
> 
> See, they make them!
> .
> View attachment 268735


Hmm, that was still without the beard, Chris? Long time ago


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2014)

ummm, yeah!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 4, 2014)

Njaco said:


> I've bought several shirts of WW2aircraft.net. In fact, the beginning of the thread I'm wearing one with B-17Engineer and Toughombre. Clave was making them.
> 
> See, they make them!



I shoulda got one of-em!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2014)

From last week's Model Expo in Adelaide, Me and Paulo (ArmoredSprue)

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice one!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks like a "Father Ted" reunion!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2014)

Good one!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2014)

cheers fellas, couldn't let the opportunity slip....


----------



## A4K (Oct 21, 2014)

Great photo guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2015)

Wayne and Shinpachi in front of one of the Pagodas at Kiyomizu-dera a Buddhist Temple in Kyoto.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 5, 2015)

Great picture !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks Karl.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes, fantastic picture


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2015)

It sure is !


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2015)

That's a great photo of Shinpachi, but who's that shady looking character photo-bombing it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 5, 2015)

Probably Jan. Finally got to set he illusive Shinpachi! Great shot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> That's a great photo of Shinpachi, but who's that shady looking character photo-bombing it?



Hey....I resemble that remark!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 7, 2015)

Great picture guys.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2015)

Nice one!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2015)

I will post a broader shot in the japan trip thread down the track...

Credit goes to my lovely wife for the shot!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2015)

Excellent pics!!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2015)

Great picture!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 14, 2015)

I agree!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Geedee (Aug 20, 2015)

Crossing the 'Pond on Thursday next week 

Any of you guys near these places, please feel free to approach me slowly... holding out a Cold Beer for my own personal use... and I'll take you around and let you take a picture of me next to the 'Girls at no extra charge. If you're real lucky I may even 'FE your Mission if you are flying the '24 or '25 ...in which case I'll have the cold Beer afterwards !! 

These are my dates...(the tour dates start earlier at Wall and finish later at Norwood)

28 - 31	WALL TOWNSHIP	NJ	
31 - 2	TRENTON	NJ	
2 - 4 MILLVILLE	NJ	
4 - 7 CAPE MAY	NJ	
8 - 10	MORRISTOWN	NJ	
Not Sure yet 
14 - 16	HYANNIS	MA	
16 – 18 PLYMOUTH	MA	
18- 19	NORWOOD	MA	

See you out there

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2015)

Conveniently skipping New York huh?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 20, 2015)

Did that last year Dude, but only for a day


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Conveniently skipping New York huh?



Some of us haven't skipped New York...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm looking at Sunday Sept 6. Have that beer at the "Ugly Mug" in Cape May!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 26, 2015)

See what I can arrange Dude.

Got the missing stop details now, so again, if anyone is close enough, come on over !.

28 - 31 WALL TOWNSHIP	NJ	
31 - 2	TRENTON NJ	
2 - 4 MILLVILLE NJ	
4 - 7 CAPE MAY NJ	
8 - 10	MORRISTOWN NJ	
10 - 14 HARTFORD CT 
14 - 16	HYANNIS MA	
16 – 18 PLYMOUTH MA	
18- 19	NORWOOD MA

I'm flying out tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2015)

Got to meet GeeDee today. What a great guy! Took me on a personal tour of the aircraft, got some pics and had a pint together. Great day! Weather was perfect and the sounds and sights a dream. Talked about numerous things and wished it could have lasted longer. The drive home was killer - 3 hours to go 45 miles but it was all good!

Here is a pic of me and Gary.

.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 7, 2015)

But where's the girls? Very nice guys.




Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2015)

Vick, you should check out his itinerary. He will be winging his way across Massachusetts the next week.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2015)

Geedee said:


> See what I can arrange Dude.
> 
> Got the missing stop details now, so again, if anyone is close enough, come on over !.
> 
> ...



You guys heading out to the Midwest as well?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2015)

great shot Guys!


----------



## rochie (Sep 8, 2015)

Good stuff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2015)

Nice pic !
I presume our Gary had the Judies hidden away somewhere - they seem to be never far away when he's around, Bucky Lastard !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 8, 2015)

Very nice gents! (and I agree with Terry's "Bucky Lastard" comment!)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 8, 2015)

Njaco said:


> Vick, you should check out his itinerary. He will be winging his way across Massachusetts the next week.



I did. He is tactfully avoiding NY!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 8, 2015)

Brits flying over the US in bombers....Has anybody checked into that?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 9, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> Brits flying over the US in bombers....Has anybody checked into that?



Oh [email protected]! Never thought of that...... mate!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, Gary has a 'cunning plan' as revenge for what you lot did with our tea ..................


----------



## Njaco (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 9, 2015)

LMAO!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2015)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 23, 2015)

A group photo of us take at the Duxford 75th BoB Airshow, 2015. L-R: Me, Jason (Jeff's friend, not on forum), Terry, Jeff, Karl, and Karl's daughter April.






The three of us colonials were treated wonderfully by our British hosts and we thank them for their hospitality! We really need to get a larger contingent of our global friends to plan a visit to the Legends Airshow in the future. Let's do it!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2015)

This is really a great shot.  I envy all of you there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2015)

great Shot fellas, glad you had a good time!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2015)

Great shot guys! I'm already saving. But if I come it will only guarantee the weather will be miserable!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 23, 2015)

Very kewl!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 23, 2015)

Fricken Awesome! (You forgot to introduce Terry's mustache).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 23, 2015)

I have to echo Andy's comment on how well we were treated by Terry, Karl and April. Great company but the knowledge that they shared about Duxford, the aircraft , the museum displays....there is no way the trip would have been as much of a learning experience without their time and effort.

I mentioned it to the lads a couple of times and I am saying it again....if the future holds a trip to my part of Canada my home is open to the pair of you and I would be more than happy to act as the tour bus driver.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Sep 23, 2015)

i am sure i can speak for Terry as well, when i say it was absolute pleasure to meet you guys.

i can only hope i get the chance to make it over there some time in my future !


----------



## Marcel (Sep 23, 2015)

Next spring I will go to Hendon with my father in law, so maybe we could do a meetup?


----------



## rochie (Sep 23, 2015)

Marcel said:


> Next spring I will go to Hendon with my father in law, so maybe we could do a meetup?



You bet we could !


----------



## Marcel (Sep 23, 2015)

Great, I'll contact you when I know more.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2015)

Cracking shot guys!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 23, 2015)

Great picture guys and bugger me, the sun was shining!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2015)

Yep Vic, the sun was shining very bright - that's why my eyes were closed !
I echo Karl - it was really fantastic meeting you guys, and I sure would love to come over to Canada some day.
And Marcel, I'm sure we can arrange to meet-up at Hendon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 24, 2015)

Jason, Terry, and Jeff talking over a few cans of soda pop.






Karl being the consummate host, barbecuing up some tasty meats while April looks over in awe of the aforementioned trio.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2015)

Heck, that shot of me should have a Government Health Warning attached to it !
Great pics Andy - and I didn't know you'd taken them !


----------



## rochie (Sep 24, 2015)

Hmm, I suspected you were squeezing some sneaky shots Andy !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2015)

Another shot of the campsite bar area, before Jeff and Jason arrived, with Andy's back to the camera.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2015)

Man I am so fricken jealous!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 24, 2015)

You caught my best side Terry!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 24, 2015)

I didn't know Guinness made soda pop!?


----------



## Totalize (Sep 25, 2015)

Great Photogs guys.

I would love to get over there and meet Terry and the crew someday. Certainly my place is open here in the Greater Toronto area should you guys wish to come over. We have 2 spare bedrooms we could offer up and a couch if need be.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 25, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man I am so fricken jealous!



Same here! DAMN!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 25, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Heck, that shot of me should have a Government Health Warning attached to it !
> Great pics Andy - and I didn't know you'd taken them !



Terry is that your camper there?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice shots...I'm with you on that score David!


----------



## rochie (Sep 25, 2015)

my Daughter April is still having fits about her first airshow tan, been wearing her reading glasses constantly so you cant see the white lines where her sunglasses went


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2015)

That's a great offer Total, and if, or when we get there, we sure will look you up.

It would appear that Guinness, Green King, Speckled Hen and numerous Canadian cans have ... er.... soda pop inside them, as did bottles of Sambucca, Napolean Brandy and Highland Whisky .... hic ! 

Andy, Jeff, Karl and myself have already chewed over trying to get as many forum members as possible together for 'Flying Legends' at DX, perhaps not next year, but certainly the year after. I'd be willing to co-ordinate things at this end, and could help to sort out either hotel or B&B accommodation, or if preferred, arrange extra tents etc for a large 'base camp' at the site we normally use, just opposite the DX 'satellite' airfield at Fowlmere, about 3 to 4 miles from DX by road. Now _that _would be a good BBQ and Bar event !!

Yes Jim, that's my old 'Tin Tent', which made a great base area, with fridge, cooking facilities and lighting etc.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 25, 2015)

Karl trying hard to think of something smart to say. 







Terry explaining the history behind the word hippocrocofrog or whatever the he#% it is he says.





Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm still thinking !


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 25, 2015)

And Jason is still speckling hens.


----------



## rochie (Sep 25, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> And Jason is still speckling hens.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2015)

I can say with certainty, that the UK population of speckled hens is seriously depleted, courtesy of Jason !
And I have come to the conclusion, after seeing that pic, that I need a new face !


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks like you guys had a wonderful time.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 26, 2015)

For a short while on the Monday after the show Terry disappeared. Last we heard he had excused himself to visit the loo but after 10 minutes we began to worry. We spread out throughout the airport, each of us taking one of the hangers to check through in our quest to find him.

After a few moments I managed to locate him. He was sitting trance like in front of this aircraft, simply staring at it making cooing sounds, much like an infant makes when content. I am aware of his professed love for this aircraft and I thought it proper to snap a picture so that those of you on the board can see for yourself the depth of admiration this man has for this wonderful flying machine.











Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 26, 2015)

Well done Jeff!

Our Wildcat, who art in Hanger, hallowed be thy name........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 26, 2015)

Even has his camera at hand for a portrait to hang over his bed !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2015)

I was blinded by the sunlight streaming in through the hangar roof, and thought it was a Thunderbolt .....................


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2015)

What have you been drinking there?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2015)

A load of Canadian moonshine - as Jason drank all the Speckled Hen !!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 26, 2015)

Terry had a Thirsty Beaver.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2015)

Heck, did I ?
I think I drank everything from Skunk Juice to Alzheimer's Ale !
But that Honey Butter and Maple syrup are the tops - great reason to move to Canada !!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 26, 2015)

My oh my, you guys…………what a shindig.

You keep that 'Flying Legends' alive for 2017 Terry, you never know.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2015)

It would be great if you can come over for that one Vic, and as many other members as possible too. I guess we'd have to ensure larger stocks of 'Speckled Hen' though !!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 27, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Heck, did I ?
> I think I drank everything from Skunk Juice to Alzheimer's Ale !
> But that Honey Butter and Maple syrup are the tops - *great reason to move to Canada* !!


All you have to do, is learn to say "beauty, eh?" and you'll fit right in!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2015)

Airframes said:


> .... I guess we'd have to ensure larger stocks of 'Speckled Hen' though !!



And a bigger caravan.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2015)

Maybe that one from the 'Vacation - German style' thread - eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2015)

Will endeavour to get to DX at some point...2016 or 17....time will tell...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2015)

Good on yer Wayne !


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2015)

Great stuff guys and like the others, tres jealous. Maybe it's time to renew the passport.




Geo


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2015)

Get yer Rs over here for 'Legends' in 2017 Geo - it seems the best one to aim for, with more time to organise things.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 30, 2015)

I've got my passport, I just need the time. Next year might not be so busy so maybe I can swing it. The wife says she'll be happy to go shopping wile I hang out with you guys and the airplanes


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2015)

Sounds good Glenn. Not sure if I'll make 'Legends' next year, although I'll try, as Karl and I are planning to drive to Arnhem and the Ardennes. But definitely the 2017 'Flying Legends' show, especially if w can get a large bunch of us together.
And if you're wife is happy to go shopping, then it should be fairly easy on your wallet - Duxford is surrounded by arable farm land, so maybe she'll buy the odd sack of flour, or a few dozen eggs !!


----------



## rochie (Sep 30, 2015)

T Bolt said:


> I've got my passport, I just need the time. Next year might not be so busy so maybe I can swing it. The wife says she'll be happy to go shopping wile I hang out with you guys and the airplanes



Dont be teasing me Glenn, i fully expect to be stood at a bar with your goodself, i will even buy you a tall frosty one , just incase your missus cleans out the travellers cheques ! (Do people still use travellers cheques)
You too Wayne !


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 30, 2015)

We should get a stand-alone thread going on this. 2017 Legends sounds like a worthy target.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2015)

I'll get one started Andy. I've been 'speaking' to Vic, via e-mails, and he's keen on coming in 2017, so I said I'd post something.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 30, 2015)

Are there dates set yet for the Flying Legends 2017? Never too early to start planing.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2015)

it's always on the second weekend in July Glenn. The dates for 2016 are already announced, so it would be fairly simple to plan for 2017.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2015)

As it stands now, the cheapest flight from Prince George to Vancouver is 300$CAN, Vancouver to London is 1050$CAN(9.5hrs non-stop flight) for a flight in July 2016, per person. According to my bank account, the missus can't go yet. I'll miss her.



Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 30, 2015)

Well Geo, if you start driving your grader there now with the wife beside you, you should make it in time.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2015)

Ah, 'beating a track to Duxford', eh ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2015)

rochie said:


> Dont be teasing me Glenn, i fully expect to be stood at a bar with your goodself, i will even buy you a tall frosty one , just incase your missus cleans out the travellers cheques ! (Do people still use travellers cheques)
> You too Wayne !



I hear you Karl!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2015)

Even though I told the wife that there are no malls or ladies shops in England she seems to be quite interested in the trip. I may have to charter an Airbus for the flight home.



Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 1, 2015)

I texted my wife about it yesterday from work and she thought I was kidding. She was very happy when I told her that I was not and is all for it!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2015)

Well, maybe there's a wives' outing that needs to be organized.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2015)

I think the wives would _love_ an outing to Edinburgh - and it's so far from Duxford, there wouldn't be any hassle for the boys !!!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 1, 2015)

I was letting my wife read the last few pages trying to get her excited about a trip to England any you post that last one Terry and get me into trouble


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2015)

This has real potential.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2015)

Oops ! Sorry Glenn !
Tell your good lady wife that I will personally compose a list of the best shops in Cambridge, which is only 11 miles from DX, or, if preferred, a list of London shops, roughly an hour's train ride away.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 2, 2015)

She's not really mad Terry, she's even talking about bringing the kids along (18 19 by then) and try camping there.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2015)

Great stuff Glenn. Let me know if you decide on camping, and I'll see what I can arrange in the way of tents and equipment, or maybe see if there's a caravan for hire on the site. Although there are permanent caravans and a few holiday chalets, privately owned, the site is a 'touring site', so there aren't tent hire facilities, but i'm sure we could organise something, somehow !


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 2, 2015)

Great Terry. Our family use to do quite a lot of tent camping but it's been a few years.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 3, 2015)

I've just read the last few comments out to Hil who chuckled all the way through. As far as we're concerned, this little outing is already scheduled, it's just a matter of waiting for the flights for 2017 to kick in then my personal tour operator (Hil) will get things sorted.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2015)

Great stuff Glenn and Vic.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 20, 2016)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 20, 2016)

Sorry, G-man. Wrong cost.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2016)

Wrong Continent !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Feb 21, 2016)

.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 23, 2016)

I'll also be n the US again, early April. I have an appointment with Charles for lunch in Vrginia Beach an dlater with Oldcrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 23, 2016)

You need to head out to Chicago my friend. I would meet you there.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2016)

I would love to, Chris. Unfortunately I am not going that way. Maybe if I am fortunate to go next year, we'll try to set it up? I will keep it in mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 24, 2016)

Geedee said:


> Quick heads-up, I'm back over the pond in early May so any of you guys who haunt CA...Santa Ana, Santa Barbara, Santa Maria, Monterey... fancy bringing me a cold beer, I'll take you for personal tour of the Girls
> I'm finishing off with three days in 'Frisco at Fishermans Wharfs.
> See ya there !


Will Jim and the gang be coming through Redding (RDD) this year, by any chance?

Otherwise, San Francisco is about 2 1/2 hours south of here...

By the way, Santa Ana (SNA), Orange County is my old stomping grounds!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 24, 2016)

Marcel said:


> I would love to, Chris. Unfortunately I am not going that way. Maybe if I am fortunate to go next year, we'll try to set it up? I will keep it in mind.



We can fly out to Dayton and go to the USAF Museum.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2016)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We can fly out to Dayton and go to the USAF Museum.


Sounds great Chris. Let's keep in touch about that for next year okay?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 24, 2016)

There was some talk about a Dayton meet up a wile ago but nothing came of it. It's been a few years since I've been there and have been thinking about making a trip there before the winter is over and I start working heavy overtime again. Anyone up for it?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2016)

Wouldn't say no....been awhile also...is the 4th hangar up and completely functioning yet?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 24, 2016)

I would be up for it. I can fly there in like 2 hours or less. Been wanting to do that anyhow.

I won't have time till summer though. Too much going on before then. House renovations, going to Europe for a few weeks, etc...


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 24, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wouldn't day no....been awhile also...is the 4th hangar up and completely functioning yet?


Fourth building Grand Opening is in June of this year.

I've been warching the progress at facebook and it's looking awesome.

Here's the Museum's direct link regarding the grand opening and special tours: National Museum of the U.S. Air Force fourth building to open June 8 > National Museum of the US Air Force™ > Article Display

Here's the USAF museum's facebook link of the event (for those on facebook): 
_View: https://www.facebook.com/AFmuseum/photos/a.10150649064172230.420217.155282692229/10153905483697230/?type=3_


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 25, 2016)

Didn't realize they were so close to opening the new hanger, I think I'll wait until it's open. The last time I was there they had a model of it in the main entrance and it looked like it was going to be something great.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 8, 2016)

Geedee said:


> Quick heads-up, I'm back over the pond in early May so any of you guys who haunt CA...Santa Ana, Santa Barbara, Santa Maria, Monterey... fancy bringing me a cold beer, I'll take you for personal tour of the Girls
> I'm finishing off with three days in 'Frisco at Fishermans Wharfs.
> See ya there !



How early in May are you going to be in Santa Ana?
Planes of Fame's airshow will be running from April 29th to May 1st this year.


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Mar 12, 2016)

.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 13, 2016)

.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 11, 2016)

Okay, as you could see in Charles' thread, I met up with him and with oldcrowcv63.

Here I am with oldcrowncv63 at the Wright memorial at Kitty Hawk:






And here with Charles and his wife:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2016)

Cool. I hope all of you there had great time.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2016)

Great shots Marcel!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2016)

Great stuff Marcel. I think you must be way ahead as far as members meeting members goes !


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice shots, Marcel !
I'm glad all are fine.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Apr 11, 2016)

Marcel and I found out that day, first hand, why the Wrights chose the location for their experiments. My ears were on the verge of becomming frost bitten. Despite the blue sky as you can see on the horizon, clouds would often obscure the sun and the day was both cold and windy. (Marcel wasn't apparently much bothered by either the cold or the wind. )


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2016)

Excellent Marcel!! Was wondering when you would get over here!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 11, 2016)

Good stuff.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 12, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Marcel. I think you must be way ahead as far as members meeting members goes !


I don't know Terry, sofare I met 3. Chris, Charles and Malcolm. I think there are people who have met more, especially people who have attended airshows together. 



oldcrowcv63 said:


> Marcel and I found out that day, first hand, why the Wrights chose the location for their experiments. My ears were on the verge of becomming frost bitten. Despite the blue sky as you can see on the horizon, clouds would often obscure the sun and the day was both cold and windy. (Marcel wasn't apparently much bothered by either the cold or the wind. )


No, I didn't find it too cold. But I just came from Boston where there was quite a lot of snow. So everything was better than that. 

I had a great time visiting Kitty Hawk with Malcolm. When I've sorted them out I'll post some more pictures of our trip in Charles's thread about me visiting the USA I think.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 12, 2016)

I have met Charles, B-17 Engineer (Harrison), Toughombre (Steve), Marcel and GeeDee (Gary). Gotta be some who have met more members.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 13, 2016)

You see, you win  But if Karl and Terry really are planning to come to Arnhem this summer, then I might catch up with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 13, 2016)

Marcel said:


> You see, you win  But if Karl and Terry really are planning to come to Arnhem this summer, then I might catch up with you.


I have had to postpone the trip this Marcel but we are planning to make it happen around this time in 2017


----------



## Marcel (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm planning to go to Hendon this year somewhere in autumn. It might be an opportunity to go together.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 13, 2016)

Marcel said:


> I'm planning to go to Hendon this year somewhere in autumn. It might be an opportunity to go together.


Now that sounds like a plan !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2016)

And I guess I'll have to tag along, just to make sure you two don't get into any trouble !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 13, 2016)

Airframes said:


> And I guess I'll have to tag along, just to make sure you two don't get into any trouble !


Oh go on then if you must


----------



## Marcel (Apr 14, 2016)

Airframes said:


> And I guess I'll have to tag along, just to make sure you two don't get into any trouble !


I'll be good daddy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucky boy Marcel, getting out and about to see our forum friends...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 14, 2016)

Okay English boys, I'll keep you updated on the plans.


----------



## Rocketeer (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm in Arizona, Scottsdale this weekend with the Collings Foundation


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2016)

You guys have definitely met a fair few of the others. I've only met 

 gumbyk
when I was in Blenheim, New Zealand last summer...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2016)

Just been counting up, and so far, I've met Karl, Roman, Gary (Geedee), Tony (Rocketeer), Vic, Max, Andy and Jeff.
All being well, and if all goes to plan, I hope to meet a few more members at next year's 'Flying Legends' at Duxford.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 15, 2016)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 15, 2016)

Was even more of a fluke Gary as it was a sunday andbit is not very often i work sundays and i just happened to be in the reception area at the right time.

Great to meet you and glad the hotel was upto scratch !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice one, and a heck of a coincidence !
I meant to ask Karl how the evening went - but I can guess !!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2016)

Good one Gary! What a happy coincidence.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2016)

Love that story!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2016)

Good stuff, timing worked out well!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 18, 2016)

Is that the hotel that Karl works at as a chef or the other one where he works as a......ooops!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2016)

Actually that's a very good observation Andy....seems we need some clarification on the matter...guess Gary's not saying...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2016)

Take cover !!!


----------



## rochie (Apr 19, 2016)

Say nothing Gary !!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2016)

What happens in Vegas..................


----------



## Geedee (Apr 19, 2016)

Well ....you just had to be there !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2016)

awesome....being a fine photographer....then Gary you must have some great photo's to share...how does a Chef really dress after he's done in the Kitchen....


----------



## rochie (Apr 20, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> awesome....being a fine photographer....then Gary you must have some great photo's to share...how does a Chef really dress after he's done in the Kitchen....


Scruffy !


----------



## Njaco (Apr 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Geedee (May 26, 2016)

.


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2016)

I won't disappoint ya!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 26, 2016)

Geedee said:


> Allrighty...that didn't work out too well !. I dunno, spend a small fortune to travel across the Pond to meet you guys...and no-ne shows up !. Soooo...to let you make up for it, I'm travelling back out on Sept 1st for another three weeks. Starting at NAS Wildwood at Cape May in Mass and working my up towards Boston. Don't be shy, come on and buy me a beer y'all !


I'm surprised that you didn't come across any memebrs while you were in SoCal, as there's quite a few of them down there.

Now if you had come up to Redding (RDD), then I would have caught up with ya'.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2016)

Geedee said:


> Allrighty...that didn't work out too well !. I dunno, spend a small fortune to travel across the Pond to meet you guys...and no-ne shows up !. Soooo...to let you make up for it, I'm travelling back out on Sept 1st for another three weeks. Starting at NAS Wildwood at Cape May in Mass and working my up towards Boston. Don't be shy, come on and buy me a beer y'all !



Need to come out to the Midwest...


----------



## fubar57 (May 27, 2016)

Agree with the last two posts. Drop into my little burg(runway length - 5033ft./1534m), keep the engines running, we'll hug it out, photo op, and then I'll give you a slap on the keester and send you on your way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 28, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Agree with the last two posts. Drop into my little burg(runway length - 5033ft./1534m), keep the engines running, we'll hug it out, photo op, and then I'll give you a slap on the keester and send you on your way.


lol Geo!

I am surprised that Gary didn't see anyone while he was in SoCal, there's GregP, Syscom, Wheels, Ontos, JKim and Evangilder - just to name a few.

Perhaps they heard that Gary was driving and all ran for cover?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Aug 27, 2016)

.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 12, 2016)

*Flying Legends 2017
*
Some of us have been discussing meeting up for the 2017 Flying Legends airshow at Duxford in 2017.
The dates are now confirmed - *Sat 8th and Sun 9th July, 2017*, so start making those hotel/flight/campsite/girlfriend etc reservations !!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 12, 2016)

Oh my. Thought it was August. Will need to do some checking with the family.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2016)

Always the second weekend in July Andy, but I didn't post the dates until I confirmed it with TFC.
The Duxford September airshow will be later next year - weekend of 24th Sept.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary, my sincerest apologies. I was hyped to go and forget to check your dates. Then when you did come around, that nasty Hurricane That Wasn't showed up. Got stuck doing stuff here. If you check in next year, you know I will buy the brew!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2016)

Karl and I visited the RAF Museum, Hendon on Saturday, to meet-up with Marcel, and his father in law, Hans, over from Holland.
I'm afraid the pic is terrible, a combination of the very poor, mixed lighting in the museum, and the passing visitor who used my little Fuji 'bridge camera' without letting it focus first.
From left to right - me (sans moustache !), Karl, Marcel and Hans.
We had a great day together, and have arranged to meet-up again at the Oostwold airshow in Holland next May.
Hopefully, Marcel will have a better pic or two.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 16, 2016)

Pity it didn't turn out so well. Would have loved to see the non-hirsute face in better resolution!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2016)

Good shot!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks very much chaps, and Andy, it's probably just as well, as the 'new' face carries a mandatory Government Health and Safety Warning !!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2016)

Where is the Wildcat??????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 16, 2016)

I think it takes years off you Terry. And holy tall Marcel! The rest of the guys look they're your kids!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2016)

I do have a better picture Terry, but it'll have to wait until I get home.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice one Marcel, look forward to seeing it.
Yep, Marcel is tall. During the drive down to London, knowing that many people from the Netherlands are tall, Karl and I placed bets on his height. Karl said 6 feet 2 inches, I said 6 feet 4 inches - and won the bet !!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2016)

I posted a new thread in the Off topic section Terry. BTW what did you win?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2016)

Just looked at it Marcel - nice set of pics.
I won the right to pay for the beers that night ..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2016)

I'll put some more if my pictures later when I've sorted them out.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> I think it takes years off you Terry. And holy tall Marcel! The rest of the guys look they're your kids!


You know, the biggest problem was the London tube (Metro). It's build for midgets I think. I just don't seem to fit in. As soon as I stand up, I bump my head.


----------



## rochie (Oct 17, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Just looked at it Marcel - nice set of pics.
> I won the right to pay for the beers that night ..............


And i made sure he did

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2016)

Good assist there Karl..


----------



## Marcel (Apr 24, 2017)

So in June, Karl, Terry and I will team up in Oostwold and Arnhem. Looking forward to it. No other members near Oostwold (North of the Netherlands)? We'll be there on the Monday, so still time to get there and catch up with us!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 24, 2017)

Marcel said:


> So in June, Karl, Terry and I will team up in Oostwold and Arnhem. Looking forward to it. No other members near Oostwold (North of the Netherlands)? We'll be there on the Monday, so still time to get there and catch up with us!


We cannot wait Marcel

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 24, 2017)

Me neither, Karl, got a better camera and better photographing skills then last time. Also quite looking forward to Arnhem. Always great to go there and haven't been in Oosterbeek for a while.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 24, 2017)

Just to get you more in the mood: one of my favorite pictures from Arnhem, this book was damaged by a bullet during the fighting in 1944. It was in the library since, but never looked upon until recently the library moved to a new building and these books surfaced, showing the bullet hole.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 24, 2017)

Arnhem is a place i have always wanted to go to, great to be finally getting there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2017)

And Sander (Kingscoy) is hoping to meet us in Arnhem too, as he's now stationed there, with Dutch Airborne Forces.
Really looking forward to the trip, with the airshow and the Arnhem / Oosterbeek visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Aug 15, 2017)

.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2017)

Will you and aircraft by any chance be down in Louisiana in October for the Air, Sea and Land Fest?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 18, 2017)

.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 18, 2017)

Geedee said:


> The tour doesn't do airshows or events like them. They will be in Greenville,SC on those dates.
> 
> You'll have to move a bit closer to our track !



You'll have to widen your track...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 18, 2017)

GREENVILLE SC????????????????????

WHEN?????????????????????????????


----------



## Njaco (Sep 3, 2017)

Got to meet up with Gary "Gee Dee" today at NAS Wildwood and check the planes under his care. Awesome!! Gary is a great guy and I was able to seat check the Mustang and the Mitchell. Love it. Next year I'm buying the pints!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Sep 3, 2017)

"Oh bugger, someone trying to sneak across the tarmac!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 3, 2017)

Outstanding Chris, you as well Gary.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2017)

Great stuff !


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2017)

Great shots!


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 7, 2017)

May i know if Someone has plan to visit Iran by X-Mass or Iranian New Year (March 21st, 2018) ?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2018)

Karl and I had the pleasure of meeting up with Marcel, again, and his father in law, Hans, as well as Sander (Kingscoy) and his wife, and also Grant (Nuumaann), at 'Flying Legends' at Duxford on Sunday.
Unfortunately, Sander didn't get in the group photo below, but he will appear at some point in the 'Flying Legends 2018' thread.

From left to right, back row, Karl (Rochie), Marcel and Hans.
Front row, from left to right, Grant, some old bloke with a 'tash, and my daughter, Josie.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## ARTESH (Jul 19, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Karl and I had the pleasure of meeting up with Marcel, again, and his father in law, Hans, as well as Sander (Kingscoy) and his wife, and also Grant (Nuumaann), at 'Flying Legends' at Duxford on Sunday.
> Unfortunately, Sander didn't get in the group photo below, but he will appear at some point in the 'Flying Legends 2018' thread.
> 
> From left to right, back row, Karl (Rochie), Marcel and Hans.
> ...


Great, Indeed!
Thanks for sharing.
I wish to see anyone of Forum members in Iran, one day!!!
Good spots are Aviation Museum, Air Force museum and almost any where else.


----------



## pbehn (Jul 19, 2018)

I would like to meet up with drgondog.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2018)

Great pic there Terry.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2018)

Good one Terry!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 10, 2019)

No photo but I met Hohun at the Oostwold airshow. We've been trying for 8 years or so and finally made it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 10, 2019)

Nice photo Terry!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 25, 2019)

Went to Ieper (Ypres) in Belgium and met 

 nuuumannn
. Not a good photo, as I had only two seconds to hurry back to my place, but well.... Nuuuman on the right, the bloke on the left is me.

Was great meeting you Grant!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 25, 2019)

Looking good guys. When I win the lottery tonight, the entire forum will get a chance to hug me

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2019)

Good stuff!

Great shirt Marcel!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 26, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Looking good guys. When I win the lottery tonight, the entire forum will get a chance to hug me



I'll pass thanks but hope you win anyway.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2019)

I think I saw that same photo somewhere .......... oh yes, it was on a Police 'Wanted' poster I think !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 28, 2019)

Marcel said:


> Was great meeting you Grant!



Yup, was good to catch up and talk photography and stuff, Marcel. The beer was good too!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 28, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> Yup, was good to catch up and talk photography and stuff, Marcel. The beer was good too!


Belgian beer is the best in the world.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2019)

Marcel said:


> Belgian beer is the best in the world.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 28, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


>


Sorry Chris, for you that would be Budweizer of course.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2019)

Marcel said:


> Sorry Chris, for you that would be Budweizer of course.



Why do you insult me like that Marcel?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 28, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Why do you insult me like that Marcel?


Just couldn't resist. Of course I know better Chris

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2019)

Karl and I met up again with Sander (Kingscoy) and his wife, Petra, at Flying Legends, Duxford, on July 14th.
We also enjoyed our usual BBQ back at the campsite, with a nice mix of beers - which is probably why I forgot to take a photo !!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2019)

Great !


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2019)

All being well, you will be in the photo next year my friend !


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2019)

Good one!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 24, 2019)

Good times.


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 3, 2021)

And what is this mystical place for?


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 3, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> And what is this mystical place for?



Post pictures of you and another forum member(s) if/when you meet up.


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 3, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Post pictures of you and another forum member(s) if/when you meet up.


Ah. So I can't just do my beautiful self?


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 3, 2021)

You and Alexander.....


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 3, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> You and Alexander.....


Whattya mean?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2021)

Alexander the Great ?


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 3, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Alexander the Great ?


Ah yes


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2021)

Leonidas
*NEW* Post Your Mugshot!!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 18, 2022)

Last Sunday, my wife Jo-Anne, my son Tim and me had a wonderful meet-up with some forum friends during our recently completed trip to Ireland. Unfortunately our daughter Michelle had to catch a plane back home that morning but we met up with Gerry (
G
 Gerry
) and his wife Jan, Evan (

 A4K
), his wife Ivette and two great kids Noah and Keira at St. Stephen's Green in Dublin for a stroll. We then proceeded to the Doheny and Nesbitt pub where Gerry had reserved a table for 9. We had an excellent lunch at the pub and a few (!) drinks and we all had a great time. Many thanks to Gerry for arranging the day and to Evan and his family for enduring a two hour train ride each way to visit with us. It will be a day I will remember for a long time!

Gerry at right, Evan at center, and me hoisting a brew (the unattended Guinness is Tim's):

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
10 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2022)

wow, I'm jealous!
Back in 2012, when I was in South/Eastern Europe, I wanted to see if I could meet up with Tomo, but wasn't able to get hold of him.
I had plans the following year to go back and head up to England from Bulgaria, hopefully catching Roman and Marcell along the way and eventually meetiing up with Terry, Karl, John and Gary (I beleive Evan was still on the continent at the time, too) but my wreck in April 2013 ruined those plans

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Aug 18, 2022)

It was an awesome day alright, and I'm so glad we were all able to meet up!
Many thanks to Andy, Jo-Anne, and Tim for taking time out of their holiday to meet up with some mad aircraft fanatics, and to Gerry and Jan for the fantastic job they did organising the day! So grateful to you all, hope we can do it again some time!

And Dave, yeah, I was still in Hungary at that time. Hopefully we'll catch up one day mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2022)

A4K said:


> And Dave, yeah, I was still in Hungary at that time. Hopefully we'll catch up one day mate!


Fingers crossed, my friend!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 18, 2022)

Fan-freakin-tastic


----------



## rochie (Aug 19, 2022)

Great shot, glad you had a great day


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Marcel (Aug 19, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> wow, I'm jealous!
> Back in 2012, when I was in South/Eastern Europe, I wanted to see if I could meet up with Tomo, but wasn't able to get hold of him.
> I had plans the following year to go back and head up to England from Bulgaria, hopefully catching Roman and Marcell along the way and eventually meetiing up with Terry, Karl, John and Gary (I beleive Evan was still on the continent at the time, too) but my wreck in April 2013 ruined those plans


You’re still welcome if you ever pass through my little country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2022)

Great to see you all together.


----------

